# How long does it take DPP to make a descision whethere to charge someone or not?



## Mag2006 (13 Jan 2008)

Hi,

A mate of mine was arrested and questioned by the guards on Friday in relation to something pretty serious but was let go home after 3 hours and told the file was being sent off to the DPP and they would be in touch.

Very worried about my mate, brilliant person and never been in trouble is his life and he is really up the walls about this, he has enough problems at the moment besides this, life is pretty crap for him and I am worried now.

He won't hear from his solicitor till tomorrow but to be honest he is not the best and gave him bad advise which I think led to him being arrested as he wanted to go in and talk to them all along.

It's going on since September/October last and he does not deserve his life ruined over something like this, sorry I cannot go into it in detail very private info and I swore I would not tell anyone. He hasn't even told his wife yet, they have 3 small kids under 6.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Jan 2008)

CitizensInformation probably summarises the rules that apply to files sent to the _DPP _and the timeframe for a decision on proceeding with a charge/case.


----------

